# CLinton?



## fsihinjim (Feb 5, 2002)

Has anyone tried the Clinton yet this year? If so shoot me a PM. Any info is greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Fishin' Jim


----------



## FliesOnly (Sep 24, 2004)

The water in the Clinton is really low right now. Last week I walked down stream from Yates and only saw lots of suckers and carp. We need at least a whole day or two of rain to get back to almost normal water flow.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

The current weather system brought plenty of rain to the clinton rivers watershed.Im also curious to know whats happening on the clinton.If anybody has anybody reports please let me know by pm also.


----------



## jeffm80 (Feb 23, 2002)

I've been told by a couple of guy's at work that the "lower" river is on and off hot with steel if you know how & where to fish. I dont know much about the lower river and these guys are pretty tight lipped about any additional info except for a couple of digitial pic's they showed me. so take it for what it's worth. with the rain we had last night and today it can only help things. so give it a try, its better than sitting in front of the tv....good luck......jeff


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Fish the scour holes around the M3 and M97 and railroad bridge pilings. When fishing the lower river I launch at Shadyside park in Mount Clemens, right by the spillway wier. DO NOT leave anything in your truck you hope to ever see again. If you stay below Canal Park, you will hit fish planted at both Yates and the N Branch. I like the odds down there better, twice the number of fish, three times the fun. Sometimes I could swear I am the only guy who fishes the lower river, I usually have the whole thing to myself.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

> Sometimes I could swear I am the only guy who fishes the lower river, I usually have the whole thing to myself.


Not anymore because you just posted it on the internet where hundreds of thousands of people read stuff just like this :yikes: :tdo12: :help: :lol:


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

PLEEEASE, not that crap again. Are you actually naive enough to believe there are any secrets regarding a river that is within an hours drive of 4 million people? What is your purpose for coming to this site if not to share information? I get so tired of people who only come here to take information, and not give anything back. If you think I am being a bit harsh, trust me, I am exercising a great deal of restraint at the moment.........


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Hey I was just at the bus stop near Lexington and guess what.
Yep you guess it, they're loading up all the fishless fishermen and heading to the Clinton!
100s of them for a one day trip.....I doubt the river will have any fish left after today! LOL
I wonder why the DNR even stocks that river, heck only 6 people own it


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

> heck only 6 people own it


 many think they own rivers. most dont remember how they learned about a river. almost all were takin or read about it somewhere.


----------



## Huntin Horseman (Nov 2, 2002)

trout said:


> I wonder why the DNR even stocks that river, heck only 6 people own it


 :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

I'd like to back up the thread a few posts and say that I don't think anyone could sum up my sentiments better than Esox Did! All in all, I don't frequent the Mich Sportsman site much anymore as a result of the "secret squirrel" philosophy regarding posts about streams. Everyone is entitled to their opinion and to that effect, I just voiced mine! 


Stream report: Clinton river, Yes the river is still flowing although the water is very low. If rain brings steelhead in I'll be sure not to mention it. 

Toddfather


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

I wasnt trying to get everybody`s feathers ruffled by making the statement I made.Its just a point you post something on the internet and say you are the only one who fishes a certain spot that hardly anyone else fishes, well your opening the door to unexpected company that you may or may not want.If you want it to be kept a secret then I wouldnt make statements bragging about how a good A fishing spot is giving away details on its where abouts.As far as making contributions to this forum<I have been plenty generous helping out hundreds perhaps thousands of other anglers giving tips on how to catch fish.One problem this forum does have that I see is the door is open to many freeloaders that browse here looking for information and nothing else.That door needs to be closed in my opinon.
Stinger63 Out


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

I understand the concern but look at it this way.
At one time we had 50 members that number has grown and 99% of the members here are good honest sportspeople.
Each one of us is an asset to the fishing and hunting resources we all love.
Together we can combat trash, violators, and help habitat and fish.
Each legal fisherman pays his or her monies to enjoy the outdoors.
100s of outdoor articles appear each year naming the Clinton and other rivers as good places to fish.
I see more of an absence of outdoorspeople when I am afield than I do anyplace being over run.
Except for 11/15 the Port Huron SGA sees moderate pressure and very little fishing pressure, yet it has a good run of steel and salmon.
Not one person I have met in the field, has heard of this site.
I doubt that more than 6 have joined here out of the 100s I have given the adddy to.
Most fishermen fish 12 times a year, although there are members here who fish 200+ days a year.
The free loaders are resourceful by reading this forum, but I don't think they'll read and leave.
I think they'd join the forum as it is jam packed with info and new friends to fish with.
Anyhow I didn't take what you said personal and I hope I didn't come across personal.
Best,
Kirk


----------



## WoodzStalker (Sep 28, 2004)

Steelhead in the Lower Clinton River? Cool! I highly doubt posting on this site will create any "Huge Crowds"...Some people are way too touchy!


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

I think if they re-named it a more fishable name< Cool.... it might see more fishermen.

LOL 

Or they could charge people to access it say like 3 bucks a day?
I wonder how Jenny would spend the extra 9 dollars?


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

I have myself met very few members of this forum in the out of doors also but I have ran into a few that browse for info and do nothing more and have no intentions of ever joining.I also do my part sharing info with people I meet informing them about the "sportsman and hoping that they may become a member.Unfortunately I think many of them come here and end up becoming broswers or freeloaders instead.
You mention the clinton or the st clair rivers to some people and its taboo.They are tightlipped as the walleye have been this year.To an extent I dont blame them,and I use the term losely because I think if anyone wants to fish a certain spot or place they should have the oppurtunity if they want and they are going to get the info they seeking reguardless if your the person who tells them or not.There are people that dont see it that way all the time.What twist this topic has taken though because of the big secret about the "clinton" :tdo12: :yikes: :lol:


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

stinger63,
As to the St Clair walleye being tightlipped, perhaps the year class of good eaters is low?
I know many years the numbers were down and yet some of the die hard eye guys still managed a limit.
I have caught 63 walleye in one long drift before ( drift from Marysville to St. Clair.) and the next year I was only able to boat less than a limit.
Other years you'd caught 12" fish.

The exchange of fishing spot here has little impact on the fish numbers, it might have an impact on the fishermen tho.

GPS #'s have been posted here many times and I don't think that affected the fish.

All of the rivers in Michigan hold fish, and most that have any running current will draw a steelhead or salmon.

Your right about the lurkers some will never join, just as some fishermen won't even engage in conversation on or off the rivers.

I like to share the outdoors,and if I ever meet you say on the SGA here I'll most likely ask what your after and how your doing.
If the answer is less than great I'll give you the names of areas that will produce.
My feeling are the more hunters the local SGA has the better.
What good is a resource that goes un-used or unappreciated?
We gather strength when we have good numbers of good sportsmen in our ranks.
Embace the fisherman or hunter you share the outdoors with, as they are your only and best allie.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

I think the walleye numbers are low period,not many people I know did very well.As for the lurkers I have joined other forums that are totaly private so they are essentialy shut out unless they sign up,As always your post especialy your last one was/is well spoken.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

TODDFATHER said:


> ... as a result of the "secret squirrel" philosophy regarding posts about streams. Everyone is entitled to their opinion and to that effect, I just voiced mine!


Amen TODDFATHER!


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

If I wanted to eat toxic perch,I would try fishing the many marina's along the Clinton for limits of fat perchies.Launch at the mouth,maybe motor upstream to Markley's,they are there every year from about now till good ice on the lake.  You probably won't see me there cause I prefer to catch fish in cleaner water if they are for my own consumption,but the ones I give away,who's gonna know if the Clinton gave 'em up ?Somebody's gonna be mad at me! :rant:


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

If you want good eating fish, try the lower part of lake huron june to sept.
I catch tons of catfish full of minnows.
Recently I gave away about 10 pounds to a southern family that was visiting here from FLA.
They sent me a card saying it was the best catfish anyone in their family had ever had!
Fish range from 34 to 34 inches.


----------



## Fido (Nov 1, 2004)

After reading the posts in this thread you all have finally convinced me to sign up. I've been reading this section of the site since the spring (only the SouthEast MI part).

I used to be quite an avid fisher when I was younger. Now I'm grown with a wife and two boys (ages 8 & 9). This spring I decided to introduce my wife and kids to fishing and we had a blast this summer! The wife is even trying to talk me into getting us a boat now.

Anywho, I just wanted to post a message and say THANK YOU to everyone who posts here. All the info that has been posted here during the summer (even though no specific spots have been published) has really helped us to find some our own spots. Talk to you soon, I'll try to start posting more. And thanks again for helping me and my family have a fun summer fishing.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Good to see you fido as member,the benifits of membership will come.


----------



## romayer (Nov 13, 2002)

Fido said:


> The wife is even trying to talk me into getting us a boat now.


What do I need to do to get my wife to follow your wife's example?!

Welcome to the site!


----------



## ZobZob (Oct 27, 2002)

No need for everyone to get all riled up! Everyone knows the Clinton and Huron gets a few steelies. Myself, I have not had any luck for them. I try and try but the numbers are not comparable to the fine rivers up north. I don't care if anyone knows because they are not easy to locate and most give up trying after many fruitless attempts. It's not like anyone is giving up secret spots. Chill out.

Zob


----------



## Fido (Nov 1, 2004)

Thank you all for the welcome(s).

My family lives on the north side of Monroe so we spend a lot of our fishing time up in the Flatrock area (mostly downstream from the dam). We also spent some time out on *Pointe Mouillee*. Also one trip down to the Raisin River during the White Bass run.

I think we're pretty free this weekend, so I'm hoping to have some decent weather. I'd like to get at least a few trips up to Huron before things freeze over around here.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

ZobZob said:


> Chill out.
> 
> Zob


----------



## fishpinoy27 (Oct 19, 2002)

Welcome On Board Fido


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

> If you want good eating fish, try the lower part of lake huron june to sept.


Yuck wild catfish are scum.Farm raised catfish in springfed waters are best.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

stinger63 said:


> Yuck wild catfish are scum.Farm raised catfish in springfed waters are best.


Son! What you don't know!!!!


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Those poor maligned catfish. They aren't the bottom feeders a lot of folks think of them as being. Cats are near the top of the list of my favorite warmwater species to chase, both for their excellent fighting abilities and their great qualities on the table. Another bonus is the ample supplies of cats we have around here, since hardly any one targets them.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

"Son! What you don't know!!!!"

What I do know that the wild catfish I have caught and the few I have tryed to eat taste like mudd. :SHOCKED: There meat is yellow and not white like southern farmed raised catfish which taste like chicken :lol:


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

The trick to cats is to get them on ice right away.
Some that I catch have a yellow tinge near the head, I cut out that part.
Ice em down and their great, I have about 8 pounds in the freezer that are pure white.


----------



## flyingcrayfish (Mar 5, 2003)

walked it on Sunday, can,t wait for people to realize that those red barrels are for your trash it is terrible $15.00 richer 0 fish seen :sad:


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Esox I gotta agree with ya. I took a pretty good tongue lashing in my pm box one day cause I made a comment about some success I had on the Clinton (oops did it again) At any rate Esox is exactly right.....4 million people within an hours drive. I dont know how many times I've read about someone having success at various places in Michigan. I'd consider myself and above average sportsman in terms of me getting out and doing lots of different things as much as I can. And even with me being "Nuts" over the outdoors......rarely has a hot report caused me to go do something i hadn't planned on. If Esox had said he caught 55 steelhead yesterday I doubt it would have had any impact on whether or not I went to the river. This site in my opinion is to help each other out. Thats what I will do and continue to do. But thats just me! I hope all have success and will share their successes!! Tight lines boys!


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

Ditto!


Toddfather


----------



## Connor4501 (Dec 15, 2003)

The river between Yates and the mouth covers many miles, plenty of room for all...


----------



## ebz (Jan 17, 2005)

I introduced my father-in-law to flyfishing this past year. His second trip was to the Hayloft. Yes, it was too warm for any steel or salmo, but we gotto let our lines. 

I moved away from there (grew up in Utica) about 10 years ago. Spent lots of time on that river back then. Nothing has changed - still as much garbage as ever.

Does anyone know why they still have the damn at Yates? Flood Control?

It seems to me that there are many more great miles of river upstream for steelhead/salmon.


----------



## The Terminator (Jun 15, 2001)

Which lake do the Steelhead planted in the Clinton end up in, Huron or Erie...do we know ??

The Terminator


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Im asumming that most of them go down stream into Erie with a small majority going up into lsc and into Huron.Who realy knows though?THE FISH :lol:


----------

